# VW Camper to Tuscany including Florence



## 105291 (Jun 19, 2007)

Any suggestions for campsites with public transport or foot access to Florence? We want to do the sites in Florence without taking the van into the city. We need toilets, showers, washing up and hookup for a 2 -3 night stay in late September early October. Any recommendations or advice would be most welcome.

Thanks

ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

We've not used this site personally but it was recommended to us when we planned to go to Florence with the van. It is within walking distance of the city I understand and Florence itself is a very walkable city.

http://campeggiomichelangelo.interfree.it/

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian;

Nuke has visited the site Grizzly mentions, its in the campsite database >here<

I'm sure if he sees this he could give you a bit more info.

pete


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Ian
yup i stayed at Camping Michelangelo early back in 2005 around March/April time

The site itself was clean, quiet (due to out of season) and cheap enough, its on a fairly steep slope with a tight'ish bend in the approach but we got through ok in our Euramobil

There is a service point at the bottom of the site with a grill to drain over, wc emptying point and a fresh water hose (Although the water pressure did leave something to be desired !!)

The electric points are very low ampeage and you won't be able to do much without tripping them 

Its easy enough to walk down from the site to Florence itself, but a bit of a hike back due to the steepness of the incline, but the local bus service from Florence runs to right outside the front gate of the campsite 

I will dig through my photos and see if there are any more i can add to the photo gallery for that entry

any other questions fire away

There is another large site in Florence but we never stayed there
http://www.florencecamping.com/


----------



## 105291 (Jun 19, 2007)

I hope that a few lightbulbs and an electric fridge will manage on a sensitive hookup system. The site looks good and very close even though a long way down!

Thanks for all your help.


Ian


----------

